# owning two or three Kindle Fires ???



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I currently own a Kindle 3 and Kindle Fire. Both are mine and both are "shared" on my single Amazon account.
I want to get my wife a Fire for Christmas, but only and only if I can register it to my single Amazon account.
It would then become my third Amazon Kindle device. If I get it for her, can she tap into my "Cloud" and install my MP3's?
Can she share my ebooks and my current Cloud Fire apps? Like I just bought Madden 12 for $2.99 for my Fire.
When my wife gets her Fire, can she install it on hers from "our shared cloud" for free


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Short answer...Yes.

Long answer...Yes, just like any other Kindle device.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

All Kindles registered to your account can get to your Kindle library of books.
If you have multiple Fires, they can see the apps that you purchased (or got for free) from Amazon.
As far as music goes, she can login to your MP3 app and stream or download music.  DH and I switch back and forth on the music because we each have some albums that the other is missing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that some books have a limit to the number of devices the book can be downloaded to.  This is set by the publisher.  The default is six, some are fewer, some are unlimited...

Betsy


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

My DH has K1, I have K3 and Fire. I'm getting him Fire for Xmas. I'll keep his K1 on my account so we can share books, but I'm going to ask him to put his Fire on his account.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

